# skated from kansas to south Florida



## sketchysteeze (Nov 25, 2014)

Finally made it. No I didnt skate the whole way but I deffantly put manny miles on my skateboard. What a Journey it Was, met andy Garcia (pro surfer), riley hawk ( pro skater), a guy who skated against tom asta in battle at the berrics 7. I got banned from jax beach (had sooo much weed hahaha). Later I will type out the full story but for now im going to rest. Happy thnxgiveing stp.


----------



## TheWindAndRain (Nov 25, 2014)

Wow. I'll be staying tuned for the whole story. Did you skate the majority of the way?


----------



## Kal (Nov 25, 2014)

Cool


----------



## sucuri (Nov 25, 2014)

Are your legs uneven now?  That's really awesome though. Put up some pictures.


----------

